# ECU problem????



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ok...1987 Pulsar NX XE ....has E16i motor...just getting that out there first. now, problem is that car wont start. here is the story...i'm 200miles from home at my fiances. Was driving down the road and went through a big water puddle. Well ihave a hole in the passenger floor and water got up and got the ecu wet causing it to go funky. Car stuttered and spit and died finally. i barely got it to the house...took the ecu out and dried it. that night i plugged it in and it drove just perfect and i moved the ecu to stay dry. well next day i went to drive the car and i started it....let it run for a min to warm up enough before driving it...well it just stopped running. i turned the key off then back to on and didn't hear the fuel pump. I checked the lights on the ecu and they didn't light up when i turned the ignition on. I've been through everything i could think of...fuel pump and relay is still good all fuses are good and fusible links are good. engine still cranks but wont start. There is no fuel cause fuel pump doesn't energize, there is no spark. all i can think of is ecu is fried but if anyone knows of anything else tell me. 

another quirk though is that before my power mirrors never worked no matter what i did. well once my car did its thing the mirrors worked perfectly fine. but of course power mirrors are no good on a car that doesn't drive. well then after i did a few diagnostic things i tried the mirrors again and they dont work anymore. If anyone knows of any connection on that please tell. i think its just a coincidence. 

only thin i can think of besides dead ecu is if the signal from the ignition switch isn't getting to the ecu. i'm getting a new ecu hopefully in the next few days though and i'll try it out. if it doesn't work then we know whats wrong...if it does work then we know what was wrong. 

anyhow, any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Might be totally unrelated, but if it isn't your ECU check your starter.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

a_stupid_box said:


> Might be totally unrelated, but if it isn't your ECU check your starter.


starter is fine. engine cranks but doesn't start. no fuel or spark or nothing.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

no fuel or spark huh, check to see if you have power going into the computer, check to make sure that the plug/harness is secured properly. make sure that the power going into the computer is the 12v's that it should be. if you have 12v's going in and you still don't get a light on the ecu, more than likely that is the culprit.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

sersr20dk said:


> no fuel or spark huh, check to see if you have power going into the computer, check to make sure that the plug/harness is secured properly. make sure that the power going into the computer is the 12v's that it should be. if you have 12v's going in and you still don't get a light on the ecu, more than likely that is the culprit.


didn't have time to check power going in...didn't have tools either. but this weekend i'm going back and will try new ecu.


----------



## electricpulsar (Jan 7, 2004)

*Ecu*

Looking for aN ECU formy 87 pulsar e16i. Can you help? electricpulsar 




Gsolo said:


> ok...1987 Pulsar NX XE ....has E16i motor...just getting that out there first. now, problem is that car wont start. here is the story...i'm 200miles from home at my fiances. Was driving down the road and went through a big water puddle. Well ihave a hole in the passenger floor and water got up and got the ecu wet causing it to go funky. Car stuttered and spit and died finally. i barely got it to the house...took the ecu out and dried it. that night i plugged it in and it drove just perfect and i moved the ecu to stay dry. well next day i went to drive the car and i started it....let it run for a min to warm up enough before driving it...well it just stopped running. i turned the key off then back to on and didn't hear the fuel pump. I checked the lights on the ecu and they didn't light up when i turned the ignition on. I've been through everything i could think of...fuel pump and relay is still good all fuses are good and fusible links are good. engine still cranks but wont start. There is no fuel cause fuel pump doesn't energize, there is no spark. all i can think of is ecu is fried but if anyone knows of anything else tell me.
> 
> another quirk though is that before my power mirrors never worked no matter what i did. well once my car did its thing the mirrors worked perfectly fine. but of course power mirrors are no good on a car that doesn't drive. well then after i did a few diagnostic things i tried the mirrors again and they dont work anymore. If anyone knows of any connection on that please tell. i think its just a coincidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

electricpulsar said:


> Looking for aN ECU formy 87 pulsar e16i. Can you help? electricpulsar


 PM Red_Devil, he might have one he can sell ya


----------

